# Coyote Wild



## bluepengreenpen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Coyote Wild still writes elsewhere? I always liked his work.


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't in a while, but I'm still a frequent visitor. I really need to get back into it, especially if there are people looking for my work.

My apologies. I will certainly try to wrap up the Munchies soon and hopefully begin on something else. I definitely have ideas, I'm not at a loss for those. It's just finding the time and energy.

Hopefully, you'll hear from me soon. Thanks for the interest!! I really appreciate that.


----------



## mikael (Mar 21, 2010)

Coyote, you're one of my favorite authors... I really hope to see something new soon! I love your Munchies story.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Mar 22, 2010)

Coyote, your work has left a lasting influence on mine.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am also a big fan and look forward to more of CW's work!

Brenda


----------



## beatlemasterkingkong (May 1, 2010)

I concur, Mr. Wild, your work is most exceptional. I was wondering if you ever finished the Madame Bigger Sequel?


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a note that the Coyote has returned, finished the Munchies, and has promised to do so for Mrs. Bigger.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't seem to remember using the word "promise" but I will certainly make an effort.


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 8, 2011)

Semantics. Technically you didn't use the were promise. Yiou just said what you were going to.

From post 41 of the Munchies thread in Recent Additions.



> I'm starting to get back into the game. Hopefully. I have some loose ends to wrap up before I can start working on what I want. *So I'm going to finish this and the Madame Bigger sequel and then I'm moving on.* Anything unfinished aside from these two will just have to remain so.



Is that a promise or a pledge? I don't kmow and am not even sure of the difference, but I'm looking forward to the fulfilment!


----------



## SammyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

I assume it to be contractual obligation!


----------



## coyote wild (May 30, 2016)

New story! *Adephagia Rises*! Only in the latest edition of Horngry! The digital magazine with a BHM/FFA feedist focus!

Please check it out and enjoy! A lot of hard work goes into putting the magazine together so you should definitely support it any way you can! Even if that just means "clicking & reading" it.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 30, 2016)

The final installment has arrived!

The Fall of Madame Bigger

Enjoy!!


----------

